# Siamese Photo Shoot



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

I did a quick photo shoot with my siamese boys, Wheatley & Booga 
I'm not a professional photographer, but I thought some of you might enjoy the pictures. 
I've always found it a bit difficult to find good photos of siamese rats, I'm not sure why, maybe I'm not looking hard enough? 

Anyway, here they are...


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Aww, adorable! I love siamese rats! I especially love the pic of them sitting butt to butt haha.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

love the smeezers!


----------



## apac (Jan 23, 2012)

so adorable. these photos turned out realy well!


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

Great pictures. 

How did you get them to sit still?


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you! 

I was sitting on my bed with them for about a half hour, just snuggling and petting. Once they were in a calm state I started taking the pictures. My boys aren't very hyper in general, but just taking a bit of time to calm them down helped. 

I gave them some treats afterward. They deserved it! haha


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

Jenzie said:


> Aww, adorable! I love siamese rats! I especially love the pic of them sitting butt to butt haha.


That's my favourite picture too  It shows their size difference.


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

Tese turned out great!! Wonderful job on lighting and everything! What cute babies!


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you Flora, I actually think the lighting is a bit too dark, but the boys look cute, so it's alright haha.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Awesome pictures.


----------



## Lioness (Nov 11, 2011)

omg, they are beautiful. <3
Very nice, clear pictures. You're right; I haven't seen many good photos of smeezes around. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you! 

I'm quite happy with them. 
I think I want to get the picture of the two of them (where they're bum-to-bum hehe) printed for my wall


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm a terrible photographer, but I think those look awesome. What cute ratties you have!


----------



## Mousey (Oct 23, 2012)

AWHHHHHHHHHHH these pictures made me melt! My first rattie was a Siamese named Java, my heart rat!


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Good job! They're beautiful ratties.


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you!  Being cute comes natural to them, I just took the pictures. haha <3


----------



## WinonaGun42 (Feb 2, 2013)

These are great pictures. I really like number 7 for some reason. Your little guy looks so happy.


----------



## Pretzel&SnitzelRatties (Dec 15, 2012)

Beautiful photos, and such beautiful boys 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness that is a cuteness overload!


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

WinonaGun42 said:


> These are great pictures. I really like number 7 for some reason. Your little guy looks so happy.


I love that picture too! He's my baby & he knows it!


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

And thanks again everyone! I'd like to do another photo shoot soon... Still not sure where or what theme yet.


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

Love these! Gorgeous boys! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

